# How many of each scent to bring at my first craft show



## Melharma (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm doing my first craft/art show in a couple weeks and Im getting prepared to do it.  I'm not sure how big it will be, I tried to get some info from the promoters and got the impression there will be maybe couple hundred people or so thru the door.  So I'm making stuff for the show now and not sure of how many products per scent I should make.  Take my bars of soap for instance, I have about 10 different scented soap, does 10 of each scent sound like enough?  or should I make and bring more?  Do you find it's better for sales to have more of each scent or more scents to choose from??  


Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 15, 2011)

That  sounds like a fairly small show. Bringing 10 bars of 10 scents should be enough for now. Do you make anything besides soaps? Things like lotion balms or lip balms could help your sales.


----------



## Melharma (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, I was thinking it was enough, but I guess it's just my first show nerves.  Yes, I make lotions, scrubs and stuff like that


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 15, 2011)

Melharma said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was thinking it was enough, but I guess it's just my first show nerves.  Yes, I make lotions, scrubs and stuff like that


You're welcome. Sounds like you will be fine then. Good luck on your sales!


----------

